# California mini queen cage queens?



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody has experience with California mini queen cage? 
I ordered some early queens from Olivarez in California and they offer California mini queen cage. Never used them before, always used tree holed cages and the plastic ones. 
thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are like the three hole except they rout the hole out instead of drilling three holes and there is no candy. If you want to do a candy release, they sell a little plastic insert that you can put the candy in and put in the end of the cage. With a package, I just direct release them.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks MB, I am going to make some nucs in 10 days with those queens. I called them today to see if they were on target and told me that 
I had a choice between plastic and California mini cage. Which one do you recommend?

Gilman


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I had a choice between plastic and California mini cage. Which one do you recommend?

They are both fine. I like the plastic.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you PM


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use mini-cages for my own use. One thing to think about. The amount of candy in the plastic tube is small. The bees will eat through it in just a few days, and self release. Queens not used right away will need additional candy added to the tube.


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

*Small Quantities*

Any one know where I could purchase about 100 of the mini cages??? I don't have a need the for the full lot of 1,250.


----------

